
Tomorrow’s Fortnite Update Not Coming for iPhones, Epic: 'Matter of Principle' - dmitrygr
https://gizmodo.com/epic-games-refuses-to-collude-with-apples-monopoly-whi-1844854914
======
dmitrygr
This is quite a ballsy move, since they literally told a judge to her face a
few days ago that not being able to release this update would cause them
incalculable harm. (In their hearing they asked for a temporary restraining
order stopping apple from blocking their updates on precisely these grounds.
Request was denied since the judge ruled their problem was of their own
making, and thus something they could easily fix themselves with no need fo a
TRO).

